# Schwinn 26" framed Continental or Super Sport, Superior, Sports Tourer



## PCHiggin (Jul 14, 2008)

HI, I want to buy one or more of the bikes I've listed above. I want a real nice example, and it has to be a 26" frame. Please e-mail me direct wardxe525@yahoo.com Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Ted (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you sure you want a 26" frame?  You would have to be very tall to ride it.  Usually frames are measured from the center of the top tube to the center of the bottom bracket.  This would make someone who couls ride a 26 near 7 feet tall.

I have access to an old Continental in good shape, but I'm guessing it is a 23 or 25.  If you are interested, I will measure it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2009)

The frames are measured from the c/l of the btm. brkt. to the top of the seat post tube. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2009)

*Conti.*

Hi, I found a beautiful Continental. I'm still looking for one of the others. I'd also be interested in a late 70's early 80's Letour with the Chicago Made,lugged and brazed 25" frame. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## skydog (Jun 22, 2009)

That would be a tall bike! I'm 6-1 and ride a 24" 1980 Conti. At 24" it's a little tall for me now as I've shrunk an inch or so since buying it new! I just really like the feeling of sitting up high on it.


----------



## milesmoriarty (Dec 26, 2019)

new to the forum. have a 1982 Superior Super Sport.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 29, 2019)

milesmoriarty said:


> new to the forum. have a 1982 Superior Super Sport.
> 
> View attachment 1114698
> 
> ...




That's beautiful!!!
What's the size in cm?
Are you selling it?


----------



## milesmoriarty (Dec 29, 2019)

The frame is 21'. Listed on ebay. Not hard ti find


----------

